# P0411 and P0413 Codes



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

So.. were throwing codes for the secondary air pump, and improper flow for the pump.

hitting the limits on my searching.. and i'd like to see if theres a way to check the pump to see it needs replacing, and any other ways to check.. (evap purge valve, etc?)


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

Out of curiosity aside from the codes are there any engine symptoms with the engine?


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

no it runs wonderfully


----------



## 0000A4 (Jul 26, 2011)

I would check and make sure the secondary air hoses coming from the air pump are connected properly to the intake hose. Theres a large one and small one. If they are connected remove the intake pipe from the throttle body and airbox. Check the secondary air pipe going to the combi valve for cracks. If it checks out ok then replace the mass air flow sensor. Ive replaced at least a dozen MAF for the P0411 fault and none of them have come back.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

thats the kinda advice i was hoping for.. thanks! 
ill post the results..:thumbup:


----------

